# The Real Scot Pollard



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/pollard_column_031028.html 

Interesting read, he is really alot less outgoing then it appears and he states that he is a very boring person and a slow driver.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

He played pretty boringly last night...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Scot was a blast at KU. Drank a few beers with him. His wife is awesome too. Saw her at the gym getting a membership for her man last summer and was very nice.


----------

